# Synthol man strikes again!



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

FPMSL :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> FPMSL :lol:


This guy deserves a gong for being the biggest pr**k in the world!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

This guy wants a serious good hiding !!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> This guy wants a serious good hiding !!!!


pmsl i can imagine the chavs etc watching this and all ordering synthol. Synthol sales go thru the roof and these are your new generation of chavs in clubs etc :lol: .


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

he has tits, what a moron


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

oh man this guy is hilarious :lol:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

haha i love him


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice to see his mate helpin him out with the camera! o wait he aint got none. wonder why knob. did i see hes a chelsea supporter????????haaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Now now Peahead, I thought non naturals had a good sense of humour, I find him sadly funny actually.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Put another vid up :L


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a human condom stuffed with tennis balls!! Without synthol I doubt he even has any delts whatsoever!!

idiot!!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

his delts are hilarious


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> Looks like a human condom sstuff with tennis balls!! Without synthol I doubt he even has any delts whatsoever!!
> 
> idiot!!


yeah no traps?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looks super awesome IMO.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Soooo..... I dont need implants.... synthol will do! :tongue:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

what id do to punch him right in his "fake" face


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

WRT said:


> Looks super awesome IMO.


hahahahahahahahahahahaha once again you'v made me laugh wrt:laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

QVUbkKYbQVA[/MEDIA]]





How many videos does this guy make lmfao?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

67061hgeA0o[/MEDIA]]





PMSL


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

... I don't know what to say. This guy is ****ed in the head.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

lol Some people have too much time in their hands and too much oil in their body


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

99f4S2ZGzhg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)




----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

somebody has got to be able to translate some of this :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

What a fanny.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

all fun and games till something gives poor deluded fool.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

wow man, thats some nice boobs shes got there.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

His chest is ridiculous! When he puts his Brazil top back on in one of the vids its like a proper set of tits. wtf does he see in the mirror??

Wonder if he has ever done a back exercise in his life? Narrow as fcuk.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

This guy has a serious mental health problem. What a ****ing retard.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

osx7LZbA-ow[/MEDIA]]





He's famous, he was on tv :L.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Rodrigo visits France


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG! I feel sorry for him. Poor bloke. What's that illness thing, dysmorphia..? in a big way! His traps looks goddamn horrendous!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

This guys definitely fvcked in the head, poor cvnts a walking freak show!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I seriously wonder if this guy has ever even trained in a gym


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

was i the only one who thought he loked good?

lol thats all i can say!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

im jealous.

1) his tan

2) how confident he is

3) how happy he is

honest.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dan said:


> im jealous.
> 
> 1) his tan
> 
> ...


I must admit that I agree Dan. I wish I was that happy.

All these videos made me smile and laugh - Reps. If anyone wants to see some other fine works from the studio of sen. rodrigo santosish, there is a collection here.

That aside, I do think that they they jumped over the border between pecs and breasts. Quite confusing.

J


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

The title to this thread made me laugh hard, not sure why

Can't view at work but will endevour to do so at home


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

As much as it easy to rip him apart, is this not another example of body dismorphia?

The guy may appear confident, but I have to say I feel sorry for him. Just as I do with people with bulemia, or anorexia.

I hope things dont get worse for him. Often I look in the mirror and think if I have the same issue, just on a lesser scale.

Just as he is looking at himself thinking he needs to improve his physique no matter what he does to mimself, I can relate. All those who eat a high protien diet, use AAS (myself included), where is the line when we can be finally happy with how we look no matter what the cost to our heath?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pariah said:


> This guy has a serious mental health problem. What a ****ing retard.


i heard he went crazy after his PS3 kept breaking on him:whistling:, so he smashed it up, sold the big screen lcd and bought loads of *sin.ful.oil* with the cash:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dan said:


> im jealous.
> 
> 1) his tan
> 
> ...


i've got a better tan

i'm more confident...yes i am great and i KNOW it

i'm soooo happy it makes people sick(and i don't care)

and i've had a better physique than he'll ever have:bounce:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

All the audience are screaming and shouting for him, but i wonder if any of the people in the crowd actually think it looks 'normal' or 'attractive'. To be honest going on tv and having people supporting this guy will only exacerbate his clear problems with his appearance. I have to agree with the above post and say that i feel incredibly sorry for him (Even though i did find it disgusting and funny to watch at the same time)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

I think he looks great.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

arms are ok but chest is WRONG what the hell and traps is coming out of no where .. looks so stuck on


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i can see synthol becoming the new oxy for weekend warriors. can see it now, loads of puffed up guys with synthol traps


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont see what everybodys problem with this dude is???

Ok hes not a bodybuilder per se, but then who of you on here are???

Lets examine his motives..

Firstly, he is a good looking chap, no denying that..

Secondly, he lives in Brazil, where lets face it is overrun with HB10s

Now my betting his motives are to nail as many HBs 10 as poss...

I would guess by his confidence, he is a bit of a local celebrity, I would also hazzard a guess he is well known on local club scene, or indeed all over world due to you tube..

I would now be pretty confident his main goal in life of nailing HoT chicks on a regular basis is pretty much being fullfilled.

So we have a good looking dude, with ok, slightly exagerated bodyparts, But hey the guy is prob nailing a fit slut every fckin nite and having a super awesome time whilke doing it..

Now look at your life and the birds you are or not nailing

Now look at your physique and see how happy you are with it??

Now whos the d1ck head:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Embarrassing to watch, what a [email protected]


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I dont see what everybodys problem with this dude is???
> 
> Ok hes not a bodybuilder per se, but then who of you on here are???
> 
> ...


x 2 coudnl't have said it better myself.....reps..... :thumbup1:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I dont see what everybodys problem with this dude is???
> 
> Ok hes not a bodybuilder per se, but then who of you on here are???
> 
> ...


Are you describing yourself JW?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Are you describing yourself JW?


I wish mate, my life is poo sometimes

Thats why I cant see it being a bad thing being him..

Seems to be having awesome time


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I dont see what everybodys problem with this dude is???
> 
> Ok hes not a bodybuilder per se, but then who of you on here are???
> 
> ...


Anybody who walks around painted green imo :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> Anybody who walks around painted green imo :whistling:


IM just attention whore

I chose wrong direction mate









Green & England = Not Nailed

Synthol & brazil = Full time slut nailing job:thumbup1:

Yes Pea, your exploits are world reknowned:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:

But you swap synthol for Nap 50s


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> pmsl i can imagine the chavs etc watching this and all ordering *synthol*. Synthol sales go thru the roof and these are your new generation of chavs in clubs etc :lol: .


No, chavs don't know what synthol is, they'd be ordering creatine thinking is a new age legal steroid! :lol:

Also, why does he have his supplements in a display cabinet? :confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> IM just attention whore
> 
> I chose wrong direction mate
> 
> ...


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I dont see what everybodys problem with this dude is???
> 
> Ok hes not a bodybuilder per se, but then who of you on here are???
> 
> ...


yep same , just couldnt be stuffed to say it myself.

Not everyone bodybuilds to go on "STAGE" , weekend warriors? who cares....is the gym only for those who take training seruolsy ?...NO

and yer some people on here look worse then him and are hating! ahaha idiots:lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

He cracks me up! I like the tune in the second video tho!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I need to watch this guy with sound, think i'l wait til the office is a bit livelier!!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nearly choked on my breakfast when he started dancing pmsl

Whether he's 'nailing loads of sluts' is mere speculation anyway, he still looks like a f*cking idiot :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When you put that much liquid into yourself do you think you can feel it sloshing around in you? Must feel weird as fvck.

Wouldn't fancy getting on a plane either.....


----------



## PAVMAN (Mar 31, 2008)

wtf....this guy has got some serious issues.im loving his shrine to himself on the cabinet....****er


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry but as a "chick" i have to say he looks like a gross cartoon....as though someones shoved an air pipe up his ass......not nice!

Why the **** would he want breasts instead of pecs?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

a complete joke...and full of himself to make it even worse....we are all in this to better the way we look but he obviously has a very distorted image of perfection in his little head


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

irishdude said:


> a complete joke...and full of himself to make it even worse....we are all in this to better the way we look but he obviously has a very distorted image of perfection in his little head


Well your talking about him, Dont see him talking about you

Thread now what??? 5 pages long so far pretty good going

Most of your journals dont get this much viewing:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Well your talking about him, Dont see him talking about you
> 
> Thread now what??? 5 pages long so far pretty good going
> 
> Most of your journals dont get this much viewing:lol: :lol: :lol:


being criticised by the masses is not one of my goals in life. cheers


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

irishdude said:


> being criticised by the masses is not one of my goals in life. cheers


Is that why you dont post your pic in your avvy:whistling:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

dunno why people hate him and slag him so much.............

his life, he can do what he wants..........

he'd perhaps think most of you look small and skinny...

each to their own.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adlewar said:


> dunno why people hate him and slag him so much.............
> 
> his life, he can do what he wants..........
> 
> ...


exactly mate

And not everyone is actually hating on him, Most who are have prob got selk confidence issues etc etc


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Is that why you dont post your pic in your avvy:whistling:


Listen mate, no appetite to enter into this - you win...the guy is a great example of what we are all trying to achieve here.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

irishdude said:


> Listen mate, no appetite to enter into this - you win...the guy is a great example of what we are all trying to achieve here.


Well if hes happy (you dont seem to be) then sure hes a good example

Is happiness what we all seek????


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Well i think that you're all a bunch of skinny ****ers anyway.

He he he

(cackles like a witch and leaves)


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

not having a go at anyone particular, but at least this guys put up photos/ videos to show his progress.....

loads on here dont.................why?????

obviously not happy with how they look, so who are they to preach?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

adlewar said:


> not having a go at anyone particular, but at least this guys put up photos/ videos to show his progress.....
> 
> loads on here dont.................why?????
> 
> obviously not happy with how they look, so who are they to preach?


x2


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

pariah said:


> This guy has a serious mental health problem.


so do most bodybuilders LOL :lol:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

this guy is a legend now, but be honest, most people are laughing at him, not admiring him, which i would have thought was the initial intention.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You know what I find especially remarkable.

One post from JW - or a few other select people - and the direction/posting style of the thread changes direction completely

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Might start a thread on that when I get time :lol:

Guys a fvcking tw4t (dancing pleb dude that is, not JW  )


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> You know what I find especially remarkable.
> 
> One post from JW - or a few other select people - and the direction/posting style of the thread changes direction completely
> 
> ...


if thats directed at me, your wrong!!! i've said the same thing in about 6 synthol threads.............

sick of people slagging other guys off, when they themselves look ****.........


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

adlewar said:


> if thats directed at me, your wrong!!! i've said the same thing in about 6 synthol threads.............
> 
> sick of people slagging other guys off, when they themselves look ****.........


So what does it matter? Do judges at the O, look liek the guys on stage?

Do they fvck

So you have got to look better than someone, to have a critical opinion now :confused1:

Do I look sh1t? (don't answer :lol: ) I think he looks like a knob.

Guy looks ridiculous IMO, fair play to him if thats what he wants and he is happy (joes argument), and I will defend his right to do it - but guy looks like a tw4t jumping about.

Still, the world is a better place for having him, definitely amuses me.

Just wish i knew wtf he was saying when he babbling on.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

If i looked worse than that, id kill myself


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> You know what I find especially remarkable.
> 
> One post from JW - or a few other select people - and the direction/posting style of the thread changes direction completely
> 
> ...


WHAT!!!!!!

A55 licking on UK-M, NEVER!!!!, take that back you slag:lol: :lol: :lol:

The guy is a prize tool and htf do you know if he's getting action, have you

been on a "guys" night out with him J


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

critical opinion????

what saying "he wants ending" "stamp on his head".............


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You know what I find especially remarkable.
> 
> One post from JW - or a few other select people - and the direction/posting style of the thread changes direction completely
> 
> ...


I was actually about to do a post saying the same kinda thing, I love how everyone in all threads will be on the same bandwagon then all of a sudden someone comes in with a different theory/opinion and the whole lot changes to the complete opposite.

People who say "If he's happy then let him be" I think you're looking for a pat on the back because you went against the grain... but you're not getting it :lol: everyone on here is guilty of calling someone a kn0bhead because they train with crap form or other reasons, so I beg the question, whats different here with synthol guy?

And to add: allot of joe public will see this, may even be on rude tube and when a whole nation of people with no experience and allot of ignorance on steroids will automatically think this is the face of steroids, this is the result. So if you're happy with him doing whatever then to be fair, you are all contradicting yourselves at some point.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Can anyone translate what he's saying? Lol...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

rs007 said:


> So what does it matter? Do judges at the O, look liek the guys on stage?
> 
> Do they fvck
> 
> ...


Ah, some sense at last


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!
> 
> *A55 licking on UK-M, NEVER!!!!,* take that back you slag:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


here we go again! ha ha.

i think he is a tool but tbh was just going against what everyone else said coz im bored!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

DB said:


> He cracks me up! I like the tune in the second video tho!


is that a clue to the "music" you'll be using


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> I was actually about to do a post saying the same kinda thing, I love how everyone in all threads will be on the same bandwagon then all of a sudden someone comes in with a different theory/opinion and the whole lot changes to the complete opposite.
> 
> People who say "If he's happy then let him be" I think you're looking for a pat on the back because you went against the grain... but you're not getting it :lol: everyone on here is guilty of calling someone a kn0bhead because they train with crap form or other reasons, so I beg the question, whats different here with synthol guy?
> 
> And to add:* allot of joe public will see this, may even be on rude tube and when a whole nation of people with no experience and allot of ignorance on steroids will automatically think this is the face of steroids, this is the result*. So if you're happy with him doing whatever then to be fair, you are all contradicting yourselves at some point.


Excellent point:thumbup1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

adlewar said:


> if thats directed at me, your wrong!!! i've said the same thing in about 6 synthol threads.............
> 
> sick of people slagging other guys off, when they themselves look ****.........


x2......i said the same thing..if it makes the guy happy ftw...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh my 2 cents... I posted this up because I found it funny, yeah his body is rather quite dismorphic, but it's funny i.e. his fancing, his ridiculous bling and what not.

Fair play if he wants to look like that.

Question though, for synthol use how is it his seem hard, like the traps etc? yet people like if you look on google with synthol just look like fat, like blobs. Like this idiot:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He looks awesome too.....


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I honestly cannot fathom how these people cannot see how bad they look. They take muscle dsymorphia to a completely new level. They have a completely unrealistic distortion of how they look.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

pariah said:


> I honestly cannot fathom how these people cannot see how bad they look. They take muscle dsymorphia to a completely new level. They have a completely unrealistic distortion of how they look.


I don't think it's dysmorphia anymore to be honest, but rather, an addiction. Just like people are addicted to getting tattoos, some looking "ridiculous" and getting their whole body done, people who get horns inplanted and piercings in every orifice etc (I put ridiculous in inverted commas as someone is bound to come along and say I shouldn't slag anyone off because I shouldn't judge...)...


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

if nothing else the blokes got talent:

bodybuilder

gangsta rapper

dancer


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Yeah your right. Dysmorphia is a subtype of OCD behaviours. Exercising don't seem to be in any these clowns vocabulary


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

why does he always have some rubbish homosexual style dance music on as well.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

WRT said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Class


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Some people on this thread need to get a grip and come back down to earth, he does not look "great" or "awesome", he clearly has serious mental issues and in turn has horrifically deformed his body to feel normal!

Fair enough don't as some members have said rip the guy apart as it is a shame but lets not encourage this sort of behavior and pretend all is ok on Waltons Mountain as it gives bodybuilding a very bad name and would not help this poor cvnt any either!


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

He looks happy, confident ....

whats the problem?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i wanna pop him


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

lol!!!

if only he wasn't stuffed full of synthol, it would look good...at least if he injected gear it would be somewhat natural ¬¬ injecting that **** hope it saggs lmao


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I still think he looks great and I said that before Joe changed the direction of the thread


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

> ]i wanna pop him hard in the ass then he can pop me whilst flexing his pecs to listening to Right Said Fred


 :whistling: :whistling:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Right Said Fred PMSL!!

Pea Head you nutter :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

pea head said:


> Read my mind, allthough id choose the pet shop boys


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> lol!!!
> 
> if only he wasn't stuffed full of synthol, it would look good...at least if he injected* gear* it would be somewhat natural ¬¬ injecting that **** hope it saggs lmao


wtf are you on about mate, makes no difference!

bodybuilding....building the body...

steroids...get you big

synthol ...get you big

wow ...look at that .


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

iwannagetbig said:


> wtf are you on about mate, makes no difference!
> 
> bodybuilding....building the body...
> 
> ...


Are you sure?

Currys and pizza...get you big


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> Yes but PSB is not quite synthol ponces dance/bumming kind of music.
> 
> Maybe next time you will get the luxury of some intense Napalm Death or Pig Destroyer for full on hard bum agression :innocent:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

pea head said:


> I dont need music, just KY
> 
> On a serious note, if this was a woman, who had injected synthol into her tits, people would accept it. Why are fake tits ok but not fake pecs?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tomass1342 said:


> good point
> 
> I'd def take a soapy tit w4nk off him tho, just to test drive them, so I am not included in this predjudice :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG - that is soo disgusting - why would he wanna look like that? :confused1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I dont see what everybodys problem with this dude is???
> 
> Ok hes not a bodybuilder per se, but then who of you on here are???
> 
> ...


As much as I love you mate I have to disagree.

The guy will achieve the reaction of LOOK WHAT STEROIDS do to you.. Therefore giving users an even poorer reputation.

He looks like a complete and utter moron with a mental problem especially when dancing around.. As for good looking, I dunno mate, looks a bit of a munter LOL..

And as for looking at my physique! In comparisson to him I am very very happy, I look 100X better than him and get to Nail a very fit girl every night  haha.

Anyway JW, you never did msg me about living abroad, just to remind you 

Has anyone used synthol here and had good un-freaky results?


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> As much as I love you mate I have to disagree.
> 
> The guy will achieve the reaction of LOOK WHAT STEROIDS do to you.. Therefore giving users an even *poorer reputation.*
> 
> ...


i couldnt give a flying fck tbh mate lol.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

iwannagetbig said:


> wtf are you on about mate, makes no difference!
> 
> bodybuilding....building the body...
> 
> ...


They are completely different..

Steroids promote true muscle growth (some water etc) but real fibre development and recovery.

Synthol causes the muscle facia to expand and as for getting big, if you want breastalikes and pathetic looking delts then by all means.

He reminds me of this guy walking around the BodyExpo last year.. He had HUGE synthol delts with the rest of him looking shyte.. Commical.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont most top level ifbb pros use synthol? sorry if thats being ignorant?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Everybody who competes at the Olympia uses synthol. FACT.

Most IFBB pro's will have used it.

Most top British ammies use it too.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> As much as I love you mate I have to disagree.
> 
> The guy will achieve the reaction of LOOK WHAT STEROIDS do to you.. Therefore giving users an even poorer reputation.
> 
> ...


I dunno mate, its close between you and him, he def has you on gunnage:whistling:

As for fit bird, well unless pics are shown how can judgement be made:confused1:

Ah yes, circumstances changed re pm, but have changed back now so you will be getting one :thumbup1: (pm that is)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> Everybody who competes at the Olympia uses synthol. FACT.
> 
> Most IFBB pro's will have used it.
> 
> Most top British ammies use it too.


its quite sad that most of the top guys use this stuff.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its not sad mate its just the way the sport has evolved.

Most use it to stretch the muscle facsia to allow for more possible growth, not to have the oily muscle look like the abusers have.

Muscle memory is a wonderful thing


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I dunno mate, its close between you and him, he def has you on gunnage:whistling:
> 
> As for fit bird, well unless pics are shown how can judgement be made:confused1:
> 
> Ah yes, circumstances changed re pm, but have changed back now so you will be getting one :thumbup1: (pm that is)


HAHA you fukker my gunnage is far superior!

As for pics, emmmm.. I'm not too into the whole Adults Lounge thing haha! You can meet her at the expo as I'll be on the boditronics stand! 

As for getting one  ... Yeh send me a pm mate. I will be moving back to the UK though as Cyprus is a joke.. Too expensive and no career development! Gotta make me some serious money !!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I think if used correclty and in moderation it can be beneficial. I imagin alot of pros use it but wouldn't speculate and say ALL use it as we just don't know.. The same as we don't know how much gear they use..


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

theyre two size 5 footballs on the front of his chest right?! what a cock...


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the 2nd video where he walks in from the side and looks at the camera as if to say "I look gooooooooood"

fvcking tooooooooooool!!!


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

WHAT A BELLEND! he has the wierdest body i have ever seen!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like how he has a shrine to himself around his telly lol

sh1t hot at dancing aswell


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What a fuc*ing weapon

if thats what the juice has the potential to do then im not gonna be going down that route in hurry


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

On you tube you can leave comment's on people's post's has nobody told him what a cnut he look's or maybe he's to far into his own world he wouldn't listen? :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Why is everyone saying it's synthol? Has it been confirmed? Looks more like implants to me.

I will say that I sort of agree with JW here. Personally I think this guy looks stupid, but that's because I have knowledge off bbing and can see that he's clearly stuffed himself full of implants. However, to the untrained pu55y-having eye then he's probably just a muscle-man/ action hero guy and they'd probably make a huge fuss and want to touch his "muscles".

So I agree, if his main goal is just to get poon tang then those stupid implants and resulting minor celebrity status are probably helping him to do that. Who gives a fcuk if a few bbing enthusiasts think he looks stupid? What's that, like 0.0025% of the population lol. Women make up around 50% of the population and I bet a good amount of them go weak at the knees at his "muscles"...


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

What a cokc


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

i cant believe he thinks he looks good ! i feel embarrassed for him



AlasTTTair said:


> Why is everyone saying it's synthol? Has it been confirmed? Looks more like implants to me.
> 
> I will say that I sort of agree with JW here. Personally I think this guy looks stupid, but that's because I have knowledge off bbing and can see that he's clearly stuffed himself full of implants. However, to the untrained pu55y-having eye then he's probably just a muscle-man/ action hero guy and they'd probably make a huge fuss and want to touch his "muscles".
> 
> So I agree, if his main goal is just to get poon tang then those stupid implants and resulting minor celebrity status are probably helping him to do that. Who gives a fcuk if a few bbing enthusiasts think he looks stupid? What's that, like 0.0025% of the population lol. Women make up around 50% of the population and I bet a good amount of them go weak at the knees at his "muscles"...


i personally think women will laugh at the size of those nockers hes got lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

He has got the most incredible physique I've ever seenn, what a god.


----------

